

Failure to safeguard against fake IDs allows bad guys to slip through security - daegloe
http://www.thedaily.com/page/2012/04/02/040212-news-fake-ids-1-4/

======
dalke
Who cares about fake ids? Use your real ID and use a fake boarding pass, like
Bruce Schneier and others have long pointed out.

The hypothetical solution "have the actual driver’s license queried back to
the issuing authority, whatever state issued that driver’s license, to make
sure that that license was issued to that person" is bogus - how does the TSA
id check verify that foreign identification, ie passports, are not counterfeit
or otherwise fraudulently acquired?

